# Désinstallation themepark



## Membre 166078 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Themepark 3.1 (dernière version fonctionnelle pour PowerPC), mais celle-ci étant beaucoup plus limitée que la version 4.1 (pas d'édition du fichier SArtFile.bin par exemple), je voudrais la désinstaller.
Cependant, ce logiciel a-t-il une méthode particulière (aucun désinstallateur fourni), ou le glisser- déposer à la corbeille suffit-il ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

